# How to Strip Paint off Metal Garage Doors



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I've never stripped the paint off a garage door before, but I'd think that would be a good application for a pressure washer. Maybe screw some sheet metal to the wood sides of the door to prevent taking the paint off your wood, too.

Using a heat gun outdoors is like trying to staple Jello to a tree. Any little gust of wind that comes along cools the surface you're trying to heat. Also, metal conducts heat well enough that you're going to have to heat up the whole door before the paint gets soft enough to scrape off. Give it a try, but if it doesn't work it's because it wasn't meant to be. Heat guns only work well indoors on substrates that don't conduct the heat away as fast as the heat gun can deliver heat.

If it wuz me, I would use a high gloss oil based paint on your doors, which you can still buy, but I've never tries any of Sherwin Williams direct to metal products. It's just that oil based paints, in my view, stand up to the elements outdoors (UV, heat, cold, rain) much better than latex paints do. But, hopefully someone with more experience painting metal will give you better guidance.


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Stripping a garage overhead door is never a good way to spend a Saturday, however if it’s peeling that seems to be your only alternative. Forget about the big box stores and their strippers. Try visiting an automotive paint supply store, they offer far more effective products. 

One word of caution, don’t ever lose respect for the chemical strippers, wear rubber gloves, safety glasses and long pants and shirt. It’s when you lose respect that injuries occur. If the stripper is a water soluble formula I would highly recommend keeping a bucket of clean water handy for that burning sensation you might experience.

One tip....don’t spare the stripper, apply it liberally and let it do it’s job. Two gallons is a fair estimate of stripper you’ll need for a standard two car door.

Stay with the DTM. Primer is not necessary unless you want to apply a coat of oil base exterior primer first. Allow at least three days for it to harden.


----------



## ArthurM (May 23, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I've never stripped the paint off a garage door before, but I'd think that would be a good application for a pressure washer. Maybe screw some sheet metal to the wood sides of the door to prevent taking the paint off your wood, too.
> 
> Using a heat gun outdoors is like trying to staple Jello to a tree. Any little gust of wind that comes along cools the surface you're trying to heat. Also, metal conducts heat well enough that you're going to have to heat up the whole door before the paint gets soft enough to scrape off. Give it a try, but if it doesn't work it's because it wasn't meant to be. Heat guns only work well indoors on substrates that don't conduct the heat away as fast as the heat gun can deliver heat.
> 
> If it wuz me, I would use a high gloss oil based paint on your doors, which you can still buy, but I've never tries any of Sherwin Williams direct to metal products. It's just that oil based paints, in my view, stand up to the elements outdoors (UV, heat, cold, rain) much better than latex paints do. But, hopefully someone with more experience painting metal will give you better guidance.


Don't ever use oil-based products on metal overhead doors. It becomes hard, brittle, and will crack plus it will void any warranty that is left on the door if any. Always check the finishing specs on the label on the back of the door. On newer doors, there is a small elongated label that's either yellow or white and it will give you the recommended product and warranty info. If you can afford it it's best just to replace it because the doors today have a baked-on finish/primer that's designed for the elements. Use SW DTM for ferrous metal substrates but consult your sales rep first about the priming. Things have changed over the last five years because of EPA restrictions and regulations and so have paint products. But never use oil-base.


----------

